

Ask HN: Siri to become search engine to compete directly with Google Search? - evo_9

I had this thought last night during dinner and maybe it's already been discussed but is it Apple's plan to use that new massive data-center to expand Siri to be an online search engine intended to compete with Google (eventually)?<p>It would seem that they could take this approach and it would be a fitting way for Apple to 'attack' Google on their homefront the way Apple/Jobs felt Google attacked them on mobile/Iphone.
======
michaelpinto
Actually i see Siri as more of an interface revolution than a search play,
although in a mobile OS search would be a key feature of an operating system.
What gets me excited is the idea of Apple creating an API so that
functionality can be added to third party apps. I do game stuff and the idea
that you might be able to talk to a character is very powerful. But also if
you think about other apps there are so many possibilities.

------
gsivil
There is already a discussion that you maybe interested to follow-you can find
it in the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3200062>

